# anything new in atv plows?



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

any new innovations, plows or accessories that we cant live w/o for
2012. i have an 09 rubicon with awarn mid mount plow and power
pivot.--irv


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nothing that I've seen so far though I I haven't done alot of looking around, I'm running with what I got for the upcoming year.


----------



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

Meyer introduced an ATV blade called the PathPro. Looks well made from what I can see, going to my local Meyer dealer today to see it in person.


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice but way overpriced! 

Meyer Products Path Pro ATV Snowplow — 50in., Model# 29000 Item# 21190
Only $1,299.99 payup


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

you can just about buy an old truck and plow for that.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Holy cow! What's it made out of... Titanium? 

I see the 60" is only $100 more. 

I'm trying to see something special about it in this vid... but I don't see anything.






EDIT: Ok now that I've watched it a couple times, I notice the wings (or whatever) seem to help keep the snow on the blade and run it off to the correct side nicely... but for $1300 or $1400... I don't know?????


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

BOSS ATV/UTV Plow.... I just got an account back for a storage facility.... they want me to get as close to the doors as possible so i might go out and get a ranger with a boss v...

like this


----------

